# Czech and Slovak Republics, photo a day



## mad peasant (Jan 26, 2009)

Thread will be dedicated to these two central-european countries which splitted in the year 1993 and nowadays have the best relationships ever.

As I am currently living in Bratislava, this photo thread will start with the image of Spišský hrad (Spis castle) lying in the historical region Spis situated in northeastern Slovakia. This very touristy and popular landmark belongs to the biggest medieval castles of the world. However it withstood mongolian raid it was finally partly destroyed by the fire in the year 1780. 

touristic info on
http://www.spisskyhrad.com/
http://www.spisskyhrad.sk/en.html


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Красно дякую! It's very interesting topic for me  I will be watch closely for this thread.


----------



## mad peasant (Jan 26, 2009)

Town and castle Loket situated in Western Bohemia about 2 hours by car from Prague. Town was established in the year 1240 during the reign of the king Václav. However of it´s nowadays very small population (3174) it was once the seat of some members of the royal family and centre of the Loket region (Loketsko). Castle nowadays serves as a museum.

touristic info on
http://www.loket.cz/english/index.php
http://www.hradloket.cz/home?set_lang=en


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Hmmm...I can not view your last photo


----------



## mad peasant (Jan 26, 2009)

WladYslaW said:


> Hmmm...I can not view your last photo


true, it wasn´t visible..I appologize for the mistake 
here is the photo of Loket










and as for today there will be one photo from each state in the same day I am adding also photo
from Narodný Park Slovenský Raj (Slovak Paradise National Park). Generally taken as one of the most romantic and wildest areas of north-eastern Slovakia. Famous mainly for it´s very deep and steep gorges dotted by hundreds of waterfalls. Each gorge is equiped by many wodden or iron ladders serving as touristic paths through this gorges. Photo is from the gorge Maly Kysel, rarely without any tourists.










touristic info on
http://www.slovensky-raj.org/slovak-paradise/
http://www.slovenskyraj.sk/en.html


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice picture! Is this your photo? Have you beautiful photo from Brno? Do you know, Donetsk (UA) and Ostrava (CZ) this summer became sisters-city?


----------



## mad peasant (Jan 26, 2009)

WladYslaW said:


> Nice picture! Is this your photo? Have you beautiful photo from Brno? Do you know, Donetsk (UA) and Ostrava (CZ) this summer became sisters-city?


No these aren´t photos made by me as I didn´t explore each place which I want to present here (and it will be thousands of places believe me) with my camera. 
Yes photos from Brno will be also presented in this thread in the future. Regarding Ostrava, this is something which I quite good understad. Both cities Ostrava and Donetsk were primarily based on coal mining industry so it was a reasonable step to reflect this part of their history in cooperation. I welcome this step..


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

You have cool avatar, it's patriotic! I like these!
I forgot, I'd like to see in this topic some industrial photos too in the future By the way, Donetsk local authority has plans to update our public transport system before Euro-2012 with Czechs (Donetsk will host 1/2 final of Championship).


----------



## mad peasant (Jan 26, 2009)

Photo represents town and castle of Kremnica a free royal town which was given it´s medieval priveleges by the king Loius I. the Great in the half of 14th century. The town is situated in the central part of Slovakia not very far from the city Banská Bystrica and near one of the 6 geographical centres of the Europe (Kremnické Bane). History made this town famous for it´s gold mining industry as it was one of the most important gold mining towns in medieval Europe. Nowadays castle serves as a museum famous for it´s organ concerts welcoming guests from the whole Central Europe. Notable monument is also Kremnica´s mint which is one of the oldest continuosly working manufactures of the world.

touristic info on
http://www.kremnica.sk/en/
http://www.mint.sk/?lang=en










Pravčická brána is the largest natural standing stone bridge in Europe and it´s the most visited part of the National park České Švýcarsko (Czech Switzerland). It lies in Northern Bohemia not far from the industrial town of Děčín near german borders.

touristic info on
http://www.pbrana.cz/en/


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
wow, i like that photos... kay:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Carolus Quartus (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Mad Peasant! Please keep up the good work!


----------



## mad peasant (Jan 26, 2009)

thank you for your reactions (specialne ceskemu bratovi )










Image shows castle Bouzov situated about 30km north-western from north moravian metropolis Olomouc. The castle was first mentioned in the 14th century as a property of the Buz family and probably bohemian king Jiří z Poděbrad was born here. During his long history it changed it´s owner numerous times. In the year 1696 when the castle became property of the German Knights order, it lost it previous defensive stance. The castle changed it owner again after year 1939 when czech part of Czechoslovakia became occupied by the forces of the Dritte Reich. This time it became property of Heinrich Himmler who established gestapo command office here. Nowadays architectonical face of the castle was finnished in the end of 19th century by munich architect Georg Hauberisser hired by archduke Eugene who decided to rebuild this castle for his mother Elizabeth. Castle is open to the public and nowadays serves as a museum.

touristic info on
http://www.aboutczechia.com/bouzov/
http://www.hrad-bouzov.cz/










Rozsutec- probably the most dominant peak of Malá Fatra range which starts at the gates of the north-western centre of Slovakia, Žilina city. With the attitude of 1609 m it´s the fourth highest peak of Malá Fatra National Park. Many tourists find it as one of the most beautiful peaks in Slovakia. As for that it´s a very popular place for hiking.

touristic info on
http://www.malafatra.sk/ (under construction)
http://mala-fatra.com/


----------



## plus ratio quam vis (Sep 7, 2007)

i love those small, cosy slovakian towns --- and the landscapes

can't wait to see some more pics from czech rep. as well:cheers:


----------



## mad peasant (Jan 26, 2009)

Castle Strečno lying far above canyon of the Váh river on a huge rock, has been guarding road from Žilina to Martin for centuries. However the first settlement on the hill is dated from paleolythical age, the castle itself is mentioned under the name "COMITATVS CASTRI STRECHYN" in the half of 14th century. 17th century and it´s wars against Habsburgs signed also the end of the castle when it was destroyed on direct command of the emperor Leopold. It´s significant value and beautiful position was on of the reasons for it´s partial reconstruction which started in the half of 20th century. Nowadays castle serves as a museum. 

touristic info on
http://www.muzeum.sk/defaulte.php?obj=hrad&ix=hs_pvm_en
http://www.castles.sk/strecno.php

approximate position of the castle
http://www.viamichelin.com/viamiche...trAddress=&strMerged=Strecno&x=0&y=0&ie=UTF-8










Ještěd is a notable mountain of an attitude 1012 m lying above Liberec- metropolis of the northern Bohemia. On the top of the mountain there is a famous telecom tower built in technicist architectonical style. The mountain now serves as a popular ski resort and it easily reachable by cablecar. Mentioned telecom tower is now enlisted on tentative list of UNESCO´s world heritage list.

touristic info on
http://www.jested.liberec.cz/index.php?M=001.&lang=3
http://www.snowhill.cz/jested/language/en

approximate position of the mountain
http://www.viamichelin.com/viamiche...ss=&strMerged=Horni+Hanychov&x=0&y=0&ie=UTF-8


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for nice pictures! Have you visited all these interesting places?


----------



## Carolus Quartus (Dec 15, 2007)

mad peasant said:


> thank you for your reactions (specialne ceskemu bratovi )


Fotky mi udelali radost protoze jsem jako kluk jezdil na Slovensko kazdy leto asi deset let, a treba na stary mesto v Kremnici nebo Divoky Dunajec (?) si jeste velice zive pamatuju (a to uz je to dvacet let!) Slovensko je moc krasny.


----------



## mad peasant (Jan 26, 2009)

WladYslaW said:


> Thanks for nice pictures! Have you visited all these interesting places?


I really would like to...



WladYslaW said:


> Fotky mi udelali radost protoze jsem jako kluk jezdil na Slovensko kazdy leto asi deset let, a treba na stary mesto v Kremnici nebo Divoky Dunajec (?) si jeste velice zive pamatuju (a to uz je to dvacet let!) Slovensko je moc krasny.


A Ceska republika take. V lete se chystam na vylet po Jiznich Cechach. Pry je to neco jako Spis (vsude historie, ale bez cikanu). Uz se moc tesim 










Cloudy and stormy afternoon on the square in Litomerice - free royal town lying in the northwest of Bohemia, about 64 km from Prague. The royal rights were given to the town in the half of 13 th century. Nowadays it´s a seat of arcbishop.

additional info on
http://www.litomerice.cz/eng/










Garden with the Budmerice chateau as seen in the background. This chateau situated about 18 km from Bratislava was rebuilt in romantic style by count Palfy in the half of 19th century. Now it´s a seat of slovak writers association and partialy open to the public.

additional info on
http://www.slovenskehrady.sk/?show=object&which=Budmerice&lang=EN
http://www.slovakia.travel/entitaview.aspx?l=2&llt=1&idp=2650


----------



## mad peasant (Jan 26, 2009)

On the photo you can see Dunajec river Canyon which is a part of the Pieniny National Park. Dunajec forms border between Poland and Slovakia and it´s a very popular place for floating swarmed by polish tourists. Photo is dedicated to czech brother Carolus Quartus who mentioned this place from his childhood in his last post 

additional info on
http://www.pieninyportal.com/index.php/en/










The bottom of the abyss called Macocha situated in Moravian Karst. With depth of 136 m and area of 176x76 m it´s the biggest abyss in Central Europe. Abyss forms a part of the longest cave system in the Czech republic called Amaterska jeskyne (35km).

additional info on
http://www.moravskykras.net/en/macocha-abyss.html


----------



## mad peasant (Jan 26, 2009)

I appologize for a long time delay, I was outside Slovakia. Nowadays only a simple famous classic  of two capital cities










Prague (Old town square)










and it´s smaller sister Bratislava (Main square)


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

mad peasant Welcome back! 
I'm looking forward to seeing new photos from CZ and SK!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I like the concept of this thread, combining two beautiful old k.u.k. countries.
You guys should take care of it! No people from Czech R. or Slovakia around here? :dunno:


You should definitely check out *this wonderful thread about Prague/Prag/Praha* 

A Prague impression taken from this thread, by our fellow forum user Karasek.
We're overlooking the Hradschin castle complex with the cathedral and the surrounding Kleinseite.
Seen from Charles Bridge / Karlsbrücke:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Another (totally different) one of Prague - an alley, left undiscovered by mass tourism:









by Karasek


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

St. Salvator Church, right next to the famous Charles Bridge - also left unnoted by tourists (surprisingly):









By Karasek


More: *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=862897*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone out there? :? Feeling lonely in here.


*Bohemian Switzerland / České Švýcarsko / Böhmische Schweiz*

That's a mountain range at the Czech-German border, called Elbe Sandstone Mountains. It's really close to Dresden and offers amazing landscapes on both sides of the border.

The symbol of the Czech part: Pravčická brána / Prebischtor - the biggest natural sandstone bridge of Europe









Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Prebischtor again









Source



Spectacular, ain't it?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

There's a neat wooden restaurant just underneath the rocks :drool:









Source


Looking pretty German.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Time for some Slovakia!


*Košice / Kaschau* in eastern Slovakia, the 2nd biggest city of the country after Bratislava

The famous St. Elisabeth Cathedral with its remarkable towers - biggest church of Slovakia









Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

St. Elisabeth in Košice / Kaschau at night:









Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Hlavná ulica, the main street of the city:









Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

At the end of the street, there's the National Theatre (Štátne divadlo Košice), with St. Elisabeth behind.
Built in Neo-baroque style by the k.u.k. architect Adolf Lang in 1899:









Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Jakabov palác in Košice, built in 1908 in Neo-gothic style. Named after the important Košice architect, Arpád Jakab:









Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

And another Košice one - a beautiful Art Nouveau / Jugendstil / Sezessionsstil building, housing a hotel and a coffee house (Secesná kaviareň Slávia v Košiciach):









Source


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

mad peasant said:


> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/...86.jpg[/QUOTE]
> mnogo dobro bratko. :cheers2:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Stick to English, mate! 



(That's all someone could come up with here? Somewhat disappointing.)


----------



## simonwaldram (Jan 28, 2010)

some cracking pics there i will add some as soon as i can get the time to get out with the camera


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

erbse said:


> Anyone out there? :? Feeling lonely in here.


Maybe we should take over this thread (hopefully no déjà vu for the Czechs)...? :laugh:

Mariánské Lázně (Marienbad), one of the three glorious spa towns in the Carlsbad Region. I love this place; like a time capsule!


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Theatre in Jablonec nad Nisou (Gablonz), by famous Viennese architects Fellner & Helmer:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Tabor, ~90km to the south of Prague. The town was founded by radical Hussites in 1420, who later became known as Taborites. In German books the town is frequently labeled as the only Bohemian town not modeled after German town law, but there are probably some more. New citizens to this egalitarian peasant commune had to put their entire belongings in huge barrels on the market.
Today it is a very well preserved, enjoyable small town.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

erbse said:


> There's a neat wooden restaurant just underneath the rocks :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@erbse: very nice photos you post so far


----------



## Joey_T (Feb 4, 2008)

A few pics from Košice (Kaschau - ger., Cassovia - lat.) - 2nd biggest city of Slovakia.









statute of city coat, its the oldest city coat of European city









St. Elizabeth cathedral (post gothic with baroque elements) - the biggest church in Slovakia, St. Michael caple, and historic tram Ringoffer from 1920.









The building of military headquarters (now residence of Košice´s Region ca 1,5 mil citiziens).









National Theatre









Hlavná ulica (Main street/squre)









Andrássy Pallace









Tower of St. Elizabeth Cathedral









Old Town, in ceter of pic is the higher church in city (Diminican Church, 68 m), it´s the older church in city

And several photos of public transport in Košice









historic tram Ringhoffer and cargo tram with car (1920s)









historic trams Tatra T1 and Tatra T2 (1950s and 1950s - 1960s)









modernized tram Tatra T3 and Tatra T6 (from 1970s to 1990s and 1990s)









Tatra T6


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Ah, come on... I just posted a dozen pics of Kosice of the same places. Time for something fresh eh!


Karasek said:


> Maybe we should take over this thread (hopefully no déjà vu for the Czechs)...? :laugh:


Ready for take over.. take off kay: Danke for your support here, Karasek!


Some amazing impressions you still have in your quiver, mate


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

erbse said:


> Ready for take over.. take off kay: Danke for your support here, Karasek!


We should be cautious though. Not that we build up this thread and get kicked out later... like always.  

Some impressions from Litomerice in Northern Bohemia:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

:drool:



This thread needs more Bohemian sgraffito!


----------



## Tramfreak (Oct 14, 2007)

*Litomyšl, Pardubice region, Czech Republic*



















Every single picture is unique, and there are many thousands of them:









Some historical scene is potrayed here, I'm not quite sure which one:









Painted by an ill-minded artist:









This city is a real cultural centre. The music festival Smetanova Litomyšl takes place here. The city is full of interesting modern sculptures made by Aleš Veselý. In the castle cellars, there is an exhibition of very special sculptures made by Olbram Zoubek. But the city still needs one thing to be perfect: tourists!


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Monastery in Broumov, northeastern Bohemia. This monastery was extremely important for the history of Middle Europe. Abbot Wolfgang Selender ordered the closing of the local Protestant church, which caused the second defenestration of Prague, the cause for the Thirty Years' War:









Flickr


Broumov moreover has a relation to Hitler. Hitler was from Braunau in Austria. Broumov before WW2 was also known as Braunau (it was populated by Sudeten Germans), but is located in Bohemia. In 1866 Hindenburg fought in the Austro-Prussian War near Braunau. Later Hindenburg became German president. When Hitler rose to power Hindenburg depreciatory called him the "Bohemian private", because he knew that Hitler was only a private and came from a town called Braunau.
Anyway, the market square:









Flickr


Broumov is surrounded by some very nice mountains, like the Adršpach-Teplice Rocks (Adršpašskoteplické skály):









Flickr

Or the Broumov mountains, where you can find a chapel by Kilian Ignaz Dientzenhofer:









Flickr


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Orava castle, Slovakia:









Flickr


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Hluboka castle, the Czech Neuschwanstein. Built in the 19th century after Windsor castle, until 1945 owned by the princes of Schwarzenberg:









Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice looking castle.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

The most famous Czech castle, Karlštejn (from German Karlstein, meaning Charles stone). It was built between 1348 and 1357 by French architect Matthias of Arras. The castle was built as the treasury for the regalia of Bohemia and the Holy Roman Empire, since Bohemian king Charles IV. also became emperor in 1346. The most precious part of the castle is the chapel, the place where the regalia were kept. As a tourist you can visit the chapel per advance reservation.









Flickr









http://www.hradkarlstejn.cz


----------



## פובליק פיינט (Dec 28, 2009)

Tramfreak said:


> But the city still needs one thing to be perfect: tourists!


Are serious in this? Tourists are disaster for natural city life and spirit of the every town.

BTW nice thread and idea, but why just Germans are posting these pics? :nuts:


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Great photos , thanx for sharing.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

פובליק פיינט;52843839 said:


> BTW nice thread and idea, but why just Germans are posting these pics? :nuts:


It's all part of a bigger plan... :gossip:


Jánský Vrch castle (Schloss Johannisberg), once the summer residence of the archbishops of Breslau (now Wroclaw).









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pavel_ch/


----------



## Tramfreak (Oct 14, 2007)

*Český Ráj / Czech Paradise*


Drábské Světničky


















Mužský




















פובליק פיינט;52843839 said:


> Are serious in this? Tourists are disaster for natural city life and spirit of the every town.
> 
> BTW nice thread and idea, but why just Germans are posting these pics?


I think that this isn't the case of Litomyšl. It is a city which has great potential (because of art exhibitions, concerts and not because of spirit) but you need audience for that. And being quite dead and empty even in summer, the city doesn't have much spirit right now. 

BTW I am an exception to your second point.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Mnichovo Hradiste, historically also known as Münchengrätz, offers a nice castle, which was onced owned bei Waldstein/Wallenstein:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alsavi/

Wallenstein itself is buried in this church:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

His tomb:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing pics! :cheers:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice the Münchengrätz and impressive Karlštejn indeed. Regards.*


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

*Český Krumlov*, Czech Republic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The above town looks really beautiful...


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

No posts for a long time.


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Mikulov town and Pálava hills* (Czech republic)


Mikulov






































Pálava


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Prague*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Prague*









By me


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for resurecting this thread,Czech and Slovak republics are beautifu!l kay:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Bardejov - Šariš region - Eastern Slovakia


bardejov_trip_07 by iMbUS, on Flickr


bardejov_trip_06 by iMbUS, on Flickr


Bardejov by Sjors Provoost, on Flickr


picturesque Bardejov by Hyperfinch, on Flickr


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Lapidarium:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


lovely :yes:


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

The-E-Vid said:


> Thanks for resurecting this thread,Czech and Slovak republics are beautifu!l kay:


I've never been to Slovakia, but Czech republic iz really beautiful country. I hope I'll visit Bratislava soon.

*Karlovy Vary *









By me


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Dukljanka said:


> I've never been to Slovakia, but Czech republic iz really beautiful country. I hope I'll visit Bratislava soon.


Well, here is something for you 









from flickr/, by user theodevil


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

^^ beautiful!


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Prague*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Prague*









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Prague*









By me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Dukljanka said:


> I've never been to Slovakia, but Czech republic iz really beautiful country. I hope I'll visit Bratislava soon.
> 
> *Karlovy Vary *
> 
> ...



lovely shot...:cheers:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Inside Sedlec ossuary, Kuttna Hora.


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Using human bones as decoration thats rather macabre but surprisingly it looks good


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Prague*









By me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice update.....more please.


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Linguine said:


> Nice update.....more please.


Have you ever put any photo, lazy man?


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)




----------

